# Let's talk about the rating system!!!



## RickJames88 (Mar 29, 2016)

Who else is tired of random riders giving you less than 5 stars for no good reason. I mean come on! It's not like you're rating a movie on Netflix. I offer every single rider gum, bottled water, and their choice of music. I drive people to where they want to go in a safe and timely manner. I even open the door for my riders rain or snow. About 1 out of every 20 riders rate me less than 5 stars. Pretty soon I'm going to start rating all my riders 1 star because people suck at life!!! I guess people expect you to shoot gold out of your ass or something!!!


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Stop licking people's ass holes for pointless stars and $4 trips. Stop with the gum, water, and whatever else you think you need to give people for a budget service. Just show up with a clean car, speak when spoken to outside of the typical hello and goodbye, and collect your $4.35 one cheapskate at a time.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Rating system sucks man, this we all know, but the only way to keep from stressing over it is to avoid checking it after every ride.


----------



## RickJames88 (Mar 29, 2016)

I only spend like $5/month on cheap gum and half sized bottled water because I only drive part time on the weekend. Yeah people just expect too much. They can go **** themselves!!!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I was going to post something about this as well. I'll admit, I do obsess about it, but only because I'm a perfectionist. I have had no bad rides, no major missteps, arguments, incidents, etc, but I apparently have received a few 1s or 2s because my rating dropped one day from a 4.86 to a 4.82. 

Just today (and I wrote to uber about this), my total rides are 107 (I'm new) and I have 95 rated rides with 84 of them being 5 stars. Obviously 11 were not. What they were, who knows? Anyway, this morning my rating was 8.84 and this afternoon, without any additional ratings coming in (still 95 rated and 84 5 stars), the rating dropped back to a 4.82. How is this possible?

Anyone else think that if a rider rates less than a 5, they should leave a comment as to why? It should be required by uber. Not so we can bash the rider (I don't need to know WHO wrote it), but we do need the feedback to improve and/or Uber needs the feedback to see if that 1 or 2 rating is warranted or the rider was just being a jerk. I try to rate each passenger fairly (I know that pax ratings do not matter), and I feel the same should be done with the drivers. I think Uber needs to educate the pax on how the rating system works and to definitely follow up with the driver if they receive a poor rating.

I've received only one negative feedback and that was for apparently mistiming a ride. It was a few weeks ago and the ONLY time that I didn't start and end the ride when the pax got in and exited the car was because the app froze as I was driving to pick up the pax. They knew it because my car froze on their app as well. I told them it froze and told them I would have Uber fix the ride when I dropped them off. I restarted the phone after I left them at their destination (I didn't want to screw up their ride and was prepared to eat the fare--it was short). When the phone started back up, it was in ride mode. I clicked to end the ride and then immediately emailed uber to fix. They did. But I still got a low rating and feedback for that. 

Anyway, I'm ranting now, but frustrated.


----------



## RickJames88 (Mar 29, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> I was going to post something about this as well. I'll admit, I do obsess about it, but only because I'm a perfectionist. I have had no bad rides, no major missteps, arguments, incidents, etc, but I apparently have received a few 1s or 2s because my rating dropped one day from a 4.86 to a 4.82.
> 
> Just today (and I wrote to uber about this), my total rides are 107 (I'm new) and I have 95 rated rides with 84 of them being 5 stars. Obviously 11 were not. What they were, who knows? Anyway, this morning my rating was 8.84 and this afternoon, without any additional ratings coming in (still 95 rated and 84 5 stars), the rating dropped back to a 4.82. How is this possible?
> 
> ...


I'm a perfectionist as well. I had the same thing happen to my rating average without receiving any more total ratings. I last drove on Saturday and checked my rating Sunday and today it was something different than Sunday's rating. You're average can drop that much from just 3 stars. I don't know man... Maybe we should just quit caring as much and just drive and get paid. It's not like they can favorite a driver or hand pick us by looking at our rating. **** em!


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

RickJames88 said:


> I only spend like $5/month on cheap gum and half sized bottled water because I only drive part time on the weekend. Yeah people just expect too much. They can go &%[email protected] themselves!!!


You're probably coming off as desperate. Has a taxi driver ever gotten out of a car and opened a door for you before this "technology company" got into this game? Has a taxi driver ever offered you mints and waters? Uber has a lot of people brainwashed while they make minimum wage type money.

Seriously... stop with the ass kissing. Just get there, pick them up, don't crash the car on the way to the destination, and drop them off. Forget about some ridiculous rating system and just drive.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I know ratings can drop even when you don't drive because riders can rate you up until they take their next uber ride. That can be days or weeks. But how can the number change when NO new ratings were entered into the system. That doesn't make any sense. It's not mathematically possible.


----------



## RickJames88 (Mar 29, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> You're probably coming off as desperate. Has a taxi driver ever gotten out of a car and opened a door for you before this "technology company" got into this game? Has a taxi driver ever offered you mints and waters? Uber has a lot of people brainwashed while they make minimum wage type money.
> 
> Seriously... stop with the ass kissing. Just get there, pick them up, don't crash the car on the way to the destination, and drop them off. Forget about some ridiculous rating system and just drive.


I agreed with you in the first reply. Your point is understood. Thanks man


----------



## RickJames88 (Mar 29, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> I know ratings can drop even when you don't drive because riders can rate you up until they take their next uber ride. That can be days or weeks. But how can the number change when NO new ratings were entered into the system. That doesn't make any sense. It's not mathematically possible.


Screw it man. I'm going to agree with Ecoboost and just do the bare minimum and if my rating drops, who ****ing cares. As long as I get paid every Wednesday I don't give a shit. I've been slowly caring less and less anyway. If my rate gets so low to where I get booted by Uber, then I'll just drive for Lyft. It's not like I depend on the money every week anyway. I do it for play money each month.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

look the 4.7 star bs, is just that bs. kinda like a timer that will put us out of our uber misery. I see it as inevitable and welcome increase in pay to minimum wage after uber removes driver from app. look at the positive, uber pay is garbage at best. unless your in surge! 2x or better. 
F those star ratings, they dont matter. be yourself and drive them from point a to point b. get out of the car! collect your $4.
just be better than the worst 20% of drivers and you will not be deactivated. should not be hard to do.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm sick of the ability to rate passengers yet having those ratings HIDDEN from you until after you accept the ping. That's what they pull on us here in Cleveland.


----------



## IUberGR (Jan 2, 2016)

RickJames88 said:


> I'm a perfectionist as well. I had the same thing happen to my rating average without receiving any more total ratings. I last drove on Saturday and checked my rating Sunday and today it was something different than Sunday's rating. You're average can drop that much from just 3 stars. I don't know man... Maybe we should just quit caring as much and just drive and get paid. It's not like they can favorite a driver or hand pick us by looking at our rating. &%[email protected] em!


I believe the issue is that your rating reflects all of your ratings, including your most recent ones that haven't yet shown up in your total ratings and 5 star ratings numbers. Recently my rating jumped from 4.78 to 4.80. After that came a string of about 20 5 stars in a row.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Scott Benedict said:


> I do obsess about it, but only because I'm a perfectionist.





RickJames88 said:


> I'm a perfectionist as well.


You might be perfectionists, but you are obsessing about Uber's less than perfect, some like Hunt to Eat say "statistically invalid" Rating System.

*The Tyranny Of Uber's Rating System | An Attempt At Changing It*


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

RickJames88 said:


> I only spend like $5/month on cheap gum and half sized bottled water because I only drive part time on the weekend. Yeah people just expect too much. They can go &%[email protected] themselves!!!


This is the issue. You're buying cheap gum and mini waters and being rated accordingly.

My two cents is the stop offering extras (including music), greet the passenger, and let the ride happen naturally. And if you are still obsessed with your ratings, doing something different until you figure out the flow of a ride. I personally just be myself and go with the flow. I am at 1600 rides and 4.83 + or - .02 and don't sweat the petty shit.

Sounds like you are pole vaulting over mouse turds!


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I just posted something about how I think this rating system suxs but I'm gonna delete cause u guys hit the nail on the head. Idk how a person u can't make happy no matter how perfect there ride experience was, how there able to play god with rating and ur job.if u get enough miserable passengers that hate life already can get you deactivated.I think it's Bs . no doubt! I give every passenger 5 stars no matter what. As long as they don't fight or be rude with me but now Im gonna start rating passengers how I see fit. See how they like it


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I was deactivated, took the course, & began doing things differently. Some changes agree with the film; others do not.

Do dress professionally w/a tie. I now wear a white shite with a bow tie and black slacks.

DON'T
- Give out mints, water, or gum. We are not limos and are not paid to do so.
- Turn the radio on. Tell clients "my company" feels it is a distraction to the driver.
- Carry on a conversation. You are being paid to drive. Keep your attn on what you are doing.
- Disagee w/ customer. Say something like "That's interesting" and drop the subject.

If a customer wants to bring food or drink into the car, say "my company does not allow . . . "

In general use "My company" instead of the word I when you feel a disagreement may erupt b/c the customer is not getting his way.

I am practicing the above. My rating is beginning to go up.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

UberNorthStar said:


> I was deactivated, took the course, & began doing things differently. Some changes agree with the film; others do not.
> 
> Do dress professionally w/a tie. I now wear a white shite with a bow tie and black slacks.
> 
> ...


Those are some really good points. Thxs for advice. I need to stay dressing lil better but I already do everything else. Im gonna try to up my ratings as well. Good advice


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

RickJames88 said:


> I only spend like $5/month on cheap gum and half sized bottled water because I only drive part time on the weekend. Yeah people just expect too much. They can go &%[email protected]!* themselves!!!


You spent $5 too much....


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> Those are some really good points. Thxs for advice. I need to stay dressing lil better but I already do everything else. Im gonna try to up my ratings as well. Good advice


Wear jeans and a t-shirt if you want. No one cares how professional you look while you drive people around for like $1/mile. I think i'd laugh if i ordered an uberx and some schmuck pulled up in a tie and button down shirt.


----------



## RickJames88 (Mar 29, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> My two cents is the stop offering extras (including music), greet the passenger, and let the ride happen naturally.


I do let the ride happen naturally. I normally wait until they start talking to me about stuff and inform them of the location of the water and gum if they want it. I typically wait until somebody says something about the music to change it. And if they are just a boring quit person then I just stay quiet. I'm an no longer going to buy any extras tho because the rate cuts are making my profit pretty much nothing lately


----------



## Uber10k (Mar 16, 2016)

Good point Ecoboost......if you feel you have to dress up working for these schlep rocks, you have serious issues. Dressing up in a shirt and tie for Uber, now that's funny right there!! Uber is the pimple of transportation!!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> Those are some really good points. Thxs for advice. I need to stay dressing lil better but I already do everything else. Im gonna try to up my ratings as well. Good advice


No....I wear cargo shorts & a t-shirt. Maybe some jeans another day. Never once have I played dress up to drive ungrateful people around.

Almost 2000 rides Uber & Lyft combined....


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Unless you are at or near the rating deactivation number there is no reason other than your own ego to be concerned with ratings.
You're net income is not determined by your rating.
Pay attention to, be concerned with, your net income number.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

Just so you all know (in case you care), your current driver rating is based upon your last 500 rides. 

I have over 2,100 rides as a driver, and on average I do about 50 rides per week. When I was approaching 2K career rides, I was surprised that my rating still would fluctuate up or down by .01-.02 week to week. I didn't think that would be possible with 2K rides (each new ride having a de minimis impact upon the average), so I emailed Uber support as to how many rides are used to calculate the rating, and they said just the last 500.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

RickJames88 said:


> Who else is tired of random riders giving you less than 5 stars for no good reason. I mean come on! It's not like you're rating a movie on Netflix. I offer every single rider gum, bottled water, and their choice of music. I drive people to where they want to go in a safe and timely manner. I even open the door for my riders rain or snow. About 1 out of every 20 riders rate me less than 5 stars. Pretty soon I'm going to start rating all my riders 1 star because people suck at life!!! I guess people expect you to shoot gold out of your ass or something!!!


Because bending over backwards to kiss their ass comes off as desperate and they lose respect for you. I do none of that, hardly even talk to them unless they initiate and carry the conversion, and my rating is great.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> I was deactivated, took the course, & began doing things differently. Some changes agree with the film; others do not.
> 
> Do dress professionally w/a tie. I now wear a white shite with a bow tie and black slacks.
> 
> ...


wear a white shirt and tie? that's ridiculous. I wear jeans and a hoodie and am always unshaven. my appearance is appropriate for the cost of the service. my car is a basic econobox. my rating is great.


----------



## RickJames88 (Mar 29, 2016)

rocksteady said:


> Because bending over backwards to kiss their ass comes off as desperate and they lose respect for you. I do none of that, hardly even talk to them unless they initiate and carry the conversion, and my rating is great.


Cool


----------



## Babs (Apr 9, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> I was going to post something about this as well. I'll admit, I do obsess about it, but only because I'm a perfectionist. I have had no bad rides, no major missteps, arguments, incidents, etc, but I apparently have received a few 1s or 2s because my rating dropped one day from a 4.86 to a 4.82.
> 
> Just today (and I wrote to uber about this), my total rides are 107 (I'm new) and I have 95 rated rides with 84 of them being 5 stars. Obviously 11 were not. What they were, who knows? Anyway, this morning my rating was 8.84 and this afternoon, without any additional ratings coming in (still 95 rated and 84 5 stars), the rating dropped back to a 4.82. How is this possible?
> 
> ...


Friday my app crashed as o was on my way to a pax in chgo, which is no easy feat in itself, I thought he cancelled and be thought I cancelled, well things happened and since it dropped I still had to rate, as well as he rate me. I just punched in a 5, well he must have given.me 1 cause rate plummeted right after. I notified uber app crashed and that is why the rating, so Friday they said since I gave home a five, they would adjust his rating cause he never stepped into my car. Today I asked whts the hold up with the change and was told they can't do it cause can't change pax rating to driver! What the hell, I told them it was THEIR app that crashed, and if it was not possible to change then they need to have a meeting so uber people all can get on the same page! It is so frustrating, kept coming back saying a bad rating won't matter, pleazzzzze! Also today they said guy didn't rate me poorly, I know he did cause on Friday, they told me he did.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Make sure you're rating the pax equally.
5 is only for tippers
3 is for people who don't know their pickup address or take my amenities
2 is for rude people
1 is when I'm filing a cleaning Claim or other complaint email.

Stop handing out 5 stars to riders!


----------



## LadyDriver881 (Jul 4, 2016)

RickJames88 said:


> Who else is tired of random riders giving you less than 5 stars for no good reason. I mean come on! It's not like you're rating a movie on Netflix. I offer every single rider gum, bottled water, and their choice of music. I drive people to where they want to go in a safe and timely manner. I even open the door for my riders rain or snow. About 1 out of every 20 riders rate me less than 5 stars. Pretty soon I'm going to start rating all my riders 1 star because people suck at life!!! I guess people expect you to shoot gold out of your ass or something!!!


Ive been driving for both Uber and Lyft for over a year. In all honesty I felt the same way about my rating when I started. I maintained a 5 star rating with both Uber & Lyft for 6 months. I noticed my rating with Uber started slowly going down, I freaked and did the things you were doing (opening the door, making conversation, etc). They didn't help. I don't open my door, I carry water and gum, but I give it when it asked for. I don't try to carry on forced conversations, I just provide a safe ride. My rating is now going back up. In my experience most Lyft passengers give 5 stars. I have a 4.98 rating with Lyft, and have gotten my uber up to almost a 4.9. Bottom line.....just maintain a clean car and get them where they are going safely.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

I disagree with a few of you on a couple of things...
1.) No one cares how you dress so far you practice good hygiene.
2.) Conversation is not necessary but it can definitely change the passengers mindset towards you (the difference between a 5 and 1)
3.) Customers love jazz(channel 66 Sirius Xm to be exact)
4.) Keep your car super clean and smelling fresh( try the little trees air fresheners in new car scent and strawberry-pax love it!"
5.)listen to them...they love it


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I think riders should know that by rating 4 stars they are essentially saying that if every ride is like the one they took they'd rather have no drivers available than take such a ride again

I don't know about others but before I drove for Uber/Lyft I might have thought that a basically flawless trip should get a 4 and that a 5 star rating would be reserved for extra special drivers who went above and beyond in some way. I worry that some of the less than 5 ratings might come from inexperienced pax who think a 4 is 'good'.

I'd propose that anything less than 5 has to be accompanied by a reason selected from a list or pax can fill in themselves. I think this might put pax off rating less than 5 if nothing was wrong.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Backdash said:


> Unless you are at or near the rating deactivation number there is no reason other than your own ego to be concerned with ratings.
> You're net income is not determined by your rating.
> Pay attention to, be concerned with, your net income number.


I swear Uber's evil game with the rating system causes so many drivers to be more concerned with stars then the payment!


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

RickJames88 said:


> Who else is tired of random riders giving you less than 5 stars for no good reason. I mean come on! It's not like you're rating a movie on Netflix. I offer every single rider gum, bottled water, and their choice of music. I drive people to where they want to go in a safe and timely manner. I even open the door for my riders rain or snow. About 1 out of every 20 riders rate me less than 5 stars. Pretty soon I'm going to start rating all my riders 1 star because people suck at life!!! I guess people expect you to shoot gold out of your ass or something!!!


See drivers like you are the reason why the bar is set too high for 5 stars. U r allowing cheap people to take advantage of other drivers who r hustling all day for 3$ trips, yet these passengers expect gum and water... Well, when uber is gonna add to my pay another 10-15% to operate as a limo service, I will keep driving people from point A to point B. Honestly,u deserve to get less than 5 stars everytime for kissing too much ASS


----------



## ZKUSHIKURIDOTO (Feb 25, 2016)

4.6 here. Driving since October last year and got to 4.6 in my first week and highest I got 4.7. Never got one email or text. I average about 50 trips and uber takes about $200 from me in Chicago. That 4.9 won't get you anything I don't get.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

I am at a 4.54 right now mainly because I was driving with a damaged bumber for months, so I don't have a choice but to monitor my ratings. My ratings have went up little by little since I got it fixed. A rep for Uber said the cut off point for drivers is a 4.3. I thought it was a 4.6, but whatever.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

BWC38 said:


> A rep for Uber said the cut off point for drivers is a 4.3. I thought it was a 4.6, but whatever.


I've think it varies from place to place. It may also depend on how desperate they are for drivers in each market.


----------

